# Hello from Puerto Rico



## profesormental (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all!


I come to you with empty hands, punching right down your centerline, deflecting force that comes, following if force retreats, and striking when force detaches....

then I slam you and make you quit any way I can...

(Guess which empty hand martial skills methods I practice in my school!)


I play with "armas blancas" (melee weapons) and firearms too, since it's important to know how to use a weapon to be able to defend effectively against it...

and much more.

I hope to help and contribute to the wealth of kowledge of the Martial Skills. And have fun in this community.

Finally, I have arrived! LOL

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Welocome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

be welcome here


----------



## green meanie (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2006)

Hola!


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:wavey: 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Juan.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Enjoy

~Tess


----------



## Henderson (Jun 14, 2006)

Sabes que?

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Juan!


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2006)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, an effective one


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Greetings, Juan!  Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya. Welcome to MT


----------



## profesormental (Jun 18, 2006)

Greetings everyone!

Thanks for the warm welcome.

The hardest part is which of the subformus to look at and read up on first!

Quite extensive and varied discussions!

To the admins... keep up the good work!

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## matt.m (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

!Bienvenidos, sr!


----------

